# I really hate my body



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi guys

I'm disperate. I hate my body. I want to change it but I can't.

Why I cant be like someone of you? Why i cant have a fit body?

Im on cutting at about 1600cal/day and i lift weight (and now maybe i should stop lifting since i have a problem at my back)

I have some point of the body where i am very skinny and other parts where there's lots of fat.

I have lot of fat even in the chest area (hope is localised fat and not gyno)

Btw my body is completely a mess and i hate it.

Any suggest?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right, you need to start thinking positively for a start.



This was me just over 2yrs ago when I'd never trained. Don't beat yaself up mate. Be determined and work hard. Read up on training routines/diet etc and go for it. You could look good in a couple of years if you put the work in.

Personally if I was you I'd bulk until I had some decent muscle mass and then I'd cut and lean bulk from then onwards. Just my opinion.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Keep going! It's a journey that takes time but will show gradual improvements week by week, month by month. Sounds like working core would be a start, sit-ups for example, but also press ups etc mate.


----------



## wheniwake (Oct 8, 2013)

It takes work, you need to put in the effort and work for it. Getting to the shape you want takes time and dedication. A 1600 intake is pretty restricted to be honest, I'm losing weight and lifting again for the first time in years and currently on 21-2200 cals a day.

The big guys on here that have , I'm assuming, the body you want are on well above those numbers with regards to cals, a lot in excess of 3000 a day, it ultimately comes down to the fact yo cannot burn fat and build new muscle tissue on a calorie deficit. Although to an extent you will as a beginner.

It looks like you have already lost some weight, I have similar markings across my hips from either rapid weight gain or loss.

Keep working, give it everything. Eat clean, train hard.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't see by those pics why you would want to cut? Get bulking up cleanly and concentrate building muscle


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

wheniwake said:


> It takes work, you need to put in the effort and work for it. Getting to the shape you want takes time and dedication. A 1600 intake is pretty restricted to be honest, I'm losing weight and lifting again for the first time in years and currently on 21-2200 cals a day.
> 
> The big guys on here that have , I'm assuming, the body you want are on well above those numbers with regards to cals, a lot in excess of 3000 a day, it ultimately comes down to the fact yo cannot burn fat and build new muscle tissue on a calorie deficit. Although to an extent you will as a beginner.
> 
> ...


helpful?



harrison180 said:


> I can't see by those pics why you would want to cut? Get bulking up cleanly and concentrate building muscle


because he looks fat mate - OP your weight regime is not working for you.

What IS your diet and what weights do you actually lift and when?


----------



## wheniwake (Oct 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> helpful?


To be honest the guy struck me as someone needing some reinforcement and encouragement, seems the two guys before me thought the same. But yeah, you jump on my post if it makes you feel better.

I can only apologise for not being an all knowing fountain of knowledge, maybe some day :sad:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> helpful?
> 
> because he looks fat mate - OP your weight regime is not working for you.
> 
> What IS your diet and what weights do you actually lift and when?


I can't open the bottom pic up bit the top one looks like me. Just abit of fat build up on the abs but not much muscle build up.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

wheniwake said:


> To be honest the guy struck me as someone needing some reinforcement and encouragement, seems the two guys before me thought the same. But yeah, you jump on my post if it makes you feel better.


it did mate, you posted contradicting advice that actually said nothing.

eat 3000 calories FFS


----------



## wheniwake (Oct 8, 2013)

OK. Thats exactly what I said in that post. :roll eyes: my bad.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

wheniwake said:


> OK. Thats exactly what I said in that post. :roll eyes: my bad.


learn the basics mate, it just confuses people otherwise.

3000cals ffs


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

How long have you been dieting and training?

I would advise cutting until you are more comfortable with body fat levels then moving into a slow consistent bulk.

I started from a too fat base and regret not cutting first. Take advantage of being a beginner, you can gain muscle and lose fat at the same time, a luxury most dont have (naturally).


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

then go read a bit on diet and put some weight on focusing on the big lifts, really hit the dead lifts, squats to get some shape and thickness to your waist. a solid core even with a belly looks better than pencil neck skinny arms with abs


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Eat more and lean bulk. Proper diet and training, get some muscle/size on and then cut if needs be.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

OP... personally I'd say you do not need to be bulking or dieting. What you need to do is start training hard and eating a good, healthy, well-balanced diet (with a reasonable amount of protein... you don't have to over-do it).. and for at least the first year, perhaps 1-2 years even, you do NOT need to follow any type of 'bulk' or 'cut' protocol.

Your main focus for now is to train hard, with consistency, and eat at approx. maintenance level. As a complete beginner in your journey, you will gain a LOT with greatest potential in these early days, without having to increase your calorie intake as you would later on in your lifting experience.

However, do not stay in the deficit you're in at the moment. 1600kcal is no good; yes you might have a bit of chub, but you're not so overweight that you should delay a good training program whilst you lose a few extra pounds..

You are at a stage where you are more than perfectly capable to re-comp (re-composition)... or in essence, shape-up (lose fat) WHILST you build muscle. As a beginner, these are the benefits you should take advantage of. Whilst you train hard, you will gain lean mass and 99% of the time will also decrease BF% levels naturally, due to the completely new stimulation and stresses that the body is forced to adapt to.

Start off by increasing your calories back up to maintenance level (use an app like MyFitnessPal, you might find that useful just to keep your diet in check) and get yourself on a good, solid program. Stay consistent with your training. You're going to make excellent progress in no time. You should see very motivational changes in yourself within the first 3 months of training!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

think kristina is spot on there .

clean the diet up and aim for maintenance calories , follow a strength training routine like stronglifts 5x5 or riptoes starting strength to build a solid base , add in core work each session like ab wheel roll outs and side planks .


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Right, you need to start thinking positively for a start.
> 
> View attachment 163241
> 
> ...


Mate you looked very good. I will pay to look as you looked two yrs ago



notdorianyates said:


> Keep going! It's a journey that takes time but will show gradual improvements week by week, month by month. Sounds like working core would be a start, sit-ups for example, but also press ups etc mate.


OK but in 3 months i have seen very poor result. Im becoming skinnier and skinnier only in some parts of body and the fat remains in some parts of the body



wheniwake said:


> It takes work, you need to put in the effort and work for it. Getting to the shape you want takes time and dedication. A 1600 intake is pretty restricted to be honest, I'm losing weight and lifting again for the first time in years and currently on 21-2200 cals a day.
> 
> The big guys on here that have , I'm assuming, the body you want are on well above those numbers with regards to cals, a lot in excess of 3000 a day, it ultimately comes down to the fact yo cannot burn fat and build new muscle tissue on a calorie deficit. Although to an extent you will as a beginner.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are right but I cutted at 1800cals and I didn't lost weight .

Moreover I am a skinny fat (ex-obese) and I have lost all my muscle and I have an high bodyfat so even 1800cals are definitely high for me



harrison180 said:


> I can't see by those pics why you would want to cut? Get bulking up cleanly and concentrate building muscle


If I bulk I will become fattier than I am now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

des25 said:


> Mate you looked very good. I will pay to look as you looked two yrs ago
> 
> OK but in 3 months i have seen very poor result. Im becoming skinnier and skinnier only in some parts of body and the fat remains in some parts of the body
> 
> ...


I thought I looked good at the time lol. I looked horrible mate. Kristina is in great shape and gives good advice. Listening to what she says would be in your favour.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> helpful?
> 
> because he looks fat mate - OP your weight regime is not working for you.
> 
> What IS your diet and what weights do you actually lift and when?


About 1600cals

I lift 16kg. Maybe isnt high but I can't lift heavier lol



wheniwake said:


> To be honest the guy struck me as someone needing some reinforcement and encouragement, seems the two guys before me thought the same. But yeah, you jump on my post if it makes you feel better.
> 
> I can only apologise for not being an all knowing fountain of knowledge, maybe some day :sad:


Thank you for the encouragement 



harrison180 said:


> I can't open the bottom pic up bit the top one looks like me. Just abit of fat build up on the abs but not much muscle build up.


No muscle at all. My body is composed only by fat lol



biggestdog2007 said:


> How long have you been dieting and training?
> 
> I would advise cutting until you are more comfortable with body fat levels then moving into a slow consistent bulk.
> 
> I started from a too fat base and regret not cutting first. Take advantage of being a beginner, you can gain muscle and lose fat at the same time, a luxury most dont have (naturally).


This is the 4th month


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> then go read a bit on diet and put some weight on focusing on the big lifts, really hit the dead lifts, squats to get some shape and thickness to your waist. a solid core even with a belly looks better than pencil neck skinny arms with abs


Thank you



Jon.B said:


> Eat more and lean bulk. Proper diet and training, get some muscle/size on and then cut if needs be.


If I bulk I will become fattier than I am now



Kristina said:


> OP... personally I'd say you do not need to be bulking or dieting. What you need to do is start training hard and eating a good, healthy, well-balanced diet (with a reasonable amount of protein... you don't have to over-do it).. and for at least the first year, perhaps 1-2 years even, you do NOT need to follow any type of 'bulk' or 'cut' protocol.
> 
> Your main focus for now is to train hard, with consistency, and eat at approx. maintenance level. As a complete beginner in your journey, you will gain a LOT with greatest potential in these early days, without having to increase your calorie intake as you would later on in your lifting experience.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kristina.

I already have a balanced and healthy diet. Most of cals come from pro and fats (I have reduced cho and increased pros and fats) and I don't eat junk foods

For calculating the 1600cals goal I have used the Katch-McArdle formula that use bf% since I have an elevated % (about 25%)

Actually in the last two months I was at 1850cal/days and I lost only about 1,5kg in two months so I decided to decrease at 1700 but it was still too much for me until from the lasts two weeks I decided to cut at 1600cals



MRSTRONG said:


> think kristina is spot on there .
> 
> clean the diet up and aim for maintenance calories , follow a strength training routine like stronglifts 5x5 or riptoes starting strength to build a solid base , add in core work each session like ab wheel roll outs and side planks .


Thank you


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Do what Kristina said. Probably the best advice you have. Learn the foods ie nutrients, fats ect. Stop dieting. Your body will be in starvation mode by now! I would do a full body 3 times a week on a 5 x 5 regime (others may say 3 x 10) but I think 5 x 5 is a good way to help.increase strength. The more muscle.you build the more calories you can burn! Do hiit. Read up if your not sure but it's a form of Cardio that's great for fat loss imo.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> think kristina is spot on there .
> 
> clean the diet up and aim for maintenance calories , follow a strength training routine like stronglifts 5x5 or riptoes starting strength to build a solid base , add in core work each session like ab wheel roll outs and side planks .


Also great point there about the core work (aside from aesthetics etc..) - OP you mention you've developed some back problems. Strengthening your core is very beneficial in reducing or eliminating back pain (particularly lower back). Doing core exercises will also help you to strengthen but also to engage your core a lot more effectively, both in every day life but also when keeping everything tight during your strength training, which is paramount in retaining the integrity of your back for many years to come.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> Do what Kristina said. Probably the best advice you have. Learn the foods ie nutrients, fats ect. Stop dieting. Your body will be in starvation mode by now! I would do a full body 3 times a week on a 5 x 5 regime (others may say 3 x 10) but I think 5 x 5 is a good way to help.increase strength. The more muscle.you build the more calories you can burn! Do hiit. Read up if your not sure but it's a form of Cardio that's great for fat loss imo.


What is 5x5 regime?



Kristina said:


> Also great point there about the core work (aside from aesthetics etc..) - OP you mention you've developed some back problems. Strengthening your core is very beneficial in reducing or eliminating back pain (particularly lower back). Doing core exercises will also help you to strengthen but also to engage your core a lot more effectively, both in every day life but also when keeping everything tight during your strength training, which is paramount in retaining the integrity of your back for many years to come.


Hi Kristina

My doctor diagnosed me scolios. Can I still training? (I forgot to ask this at my doctor)


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Actually in the last two months I was at 1850cal/days and I lost only about 1,5kg in two months so I decided to decrease at 1700 but it was still too much for me until from the lasts two weeks I decided to cut at 1600cals
> 
> Thank you


The more you reduce your calories, the more you will downregulate your metabolic rate and of course your fat loss will inevitably slow down and eventually plateau. Keep that in mind; you don't want to be lowering your caloric intake for a very long time and particularly without training. Getting your training off the ground is going to give you the best results (by this I mean specifically you, as this doesn't always apply to everyone but with your current condition and goals, this is my opinion). Ramp up your calories back to normal 'maintance' levels where you are comfortable, and that'll be sufficient. The training, as well as maintenance caloric intake is going to upregulate your metabolism and get you back on track.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

5 sets of 5 reps on each workout


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

des25 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm disperate. I hate my body. I want to change it but I can't.
> 
> ...


You don't look that fat to me mate just as u say got no muscle. Forget losing fat and build up muscle first. U will get bigger and then get the fat down


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> The more you reduce your calories, the more you will downregulate your metabolic rate and of course your fat loss will inevitably slow down and eventually plateau. Keep that in mind; you don't want to be lowering your caloric intake for a very long time and particularly without training. Getting your training off the ground is going to give you the best results (by this I mean specifically you, as this doesn't always apply to everyone but with your current condition and goals, this is my opinion). Ramp up your calories back to normal 'maintance' levels where you are comfortable, and that'll be sufficient. The training, as well as maintenance caloric intake is going to upregulate your metabolism and get you back on track.


Understood. 1800cals is good? Thank you Kristina


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> You don't look that fat to me mate just as u say got no muscle. Forget losing fat and build up muscle first. U will get bigger and then get the fat down


Yes I am fat mate.

Look again at my picture. I have lots of belly fat and on the chest.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Jacked & Shredded: Full-Body Workout Routine | Muscle & Fitness


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> What is 5x5 regime?
> 
> Hi Kristina
> 
> My doctor diagnosed me scolios. Can I still training? (I forgot to ask this at my doctor)


As far as I am aware, scoliosis shouldn't hold you back from your training, however, this does depend on the severity and your specific situation. You must confirm this with your doctor; nobody but your doctor can advise you on this.

There are many pro athletes in different disciplines that have trained with scoliosis... chances are, your doc will tell you it's okay.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

des25 said:


> Yes I am fat mate.
> 
> Look again at my picture. I have lots of belly fat and on the chest.


I'm the same mate but it's not as bad as u think. Do a clean bulk, build up the muscle and over the year your body will change.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> Jacked & Shredded: Full-Body Workout Routine | Muscle & Fitness





Kristina said:


> As far as I am aware, scoliosis shouldn't hold you back from your training, however, this does depend on the severity and your specific situation. You must confirm this with your doctor; nobody but your doctor can advise you on this.
> 
> There are many pro athletes in different disciplines that have trained with scoliosis... chances are, your doc will tell you it's okay.





harrison180 said:


> I'm the same mate but it's not as bad as u think. Do a clean bulk, build up the muscle and over the year your body will change.


Thank you everyone for the precious advices. @Kristina 1800 cals/day seems a reasonable goal to start with?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

How long have you been lifting mate? I think like @Kristina said, you don't necessarily have to bulk or cut right now if you're still new. I ate at maintenance for around the first 9 months of training and I grew like a weed, obviously recalculating my maintenance as the scales went up. Noticed a plateau after that point so I added in a few hundred above maintenance and carried on from there.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Thank you everyone for the precious advices. @Kristina 1800 cals/day seems a reasonable goal to start with?


What are your stats? Height, weight, age?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> What are your stats? Height, weight, age?


177cm height. 71kg weight. 21yrs old

Estimated >25%bf



I said:


> How long have you been lifting mate? I think like @Kristina said' date= you don't necessarily have to bulk or cut right now if you're still new. I ate at maintenance for around the first 9 months of training and I grew like a weed, obviously recalculating my maintenance as the scales went up. Noticed a plateau after that point so I added in a few hundred above maintenance and carried on from there.
> 
> 3months


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

des25 said:


> 177cm height. 71kg weight. 21yrs old
> 
> Estimated >25%bf
> 
> 3months


This is a good place to start: IIFYM Calculator

I'll estimate you'll likely need roughly 2300 kcals a day to maintain at that weight, assuming you train 3-4 days a week.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

> This is a good place to start: IIFYM Calculator
> 
> I'll estimate you'll likely need roughly 2300 kcals a day to maintain at that weight, assuming you train 3-4 days a week.


Spot on! Was about to suggest 2300kcal as well, totally agree - I would go with this to start off with and see how it goes, potentially taking that up to 2300-2500kcal. You want to try to keep your calories as high as you can push them without gianing too much fat, so with that in mind, just keep track of your weight patterns over the upcoming months; you don't want to gain any more than 1lb every 2 weeks, and in some cases you may find that the weight stays the same. Don't let the scales affect your mindset, this is very important. You want to weigh yourself just to make sure you're not gaining too rapidly... but other than that, your main gauge of progress should be the mirror.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

> This is a good place to start: IIFYM Calculator
> 
> I'll estimate you'll likely need roughly 2300 kcals a day to maintain at that weight, assuming you train 3-4 days a week.





Kristina said:


> Spot on! Was about to suggest 2300kcal as well, totally agree - I would go with this to start off with and see how it goes, potentially taking that up to 2300-2500kcal. You want to try to keep your calories as high as you can push them without gianing too much fat, so with that in mind, just keep track of your weight patterns over the upcoming months; you don't want to gain any more than 1lb every 2 weeks, and in some cases you may find that the weight stays the same. Don't let the scales affect your mindset, this is very important. You want to weigh yourself just to make sure you're not gaining too rapidly... but other than that, your main gauge of progress should be the mirror.


Thank you 

However I'm pretty sure that with 2300 cal i will gaining MUCH weight.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Ease the calories up slowly if you are nervous at gaining too quick.

Most importantly when in the gym train like you life depends on it!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Thank you
> 
> However I'm pretty sure that with 2300 cal i will gaining MUCH weight.


If you're worried, take it up to 2000 kcal and maintain for the next few weeks/months.. but you want to eventually be ramping that up to at least 2300 - 2500. At your height and weight, you don't want to stay at such a low level. As your training progresses, you will naturally increase your caloric intake anyway; you'll feel more confident to as you build more muscle mass also, so I wouldn't be worried about that for now. But yep.. just get it back up to 2000 and above. You might find that over the upcoming weeks you will be feel more comfortable gradually increasing that up to 2300-2500.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

flapjack said:


> Ease the calories up slowly if you are nervous at gaining too quick.
> 
> Most importantly when in the gym train like you life depends on it!


.. 100%.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

des25 said:


> Thank you
> 
> However I'm pretty sure that with 2300 cal i will gaining MUCH weight.


Not if you're training hard. That's not many calories mate.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

flapjack said:


> Ease the calories up slowly if you are nervous at gaining too quick.
> 
> Most importantly when in the gym train like you life depends on it!





Kristina said:


> If you're worried, take it up to 2000 kcal and maintain for the next few weeks/months.. but you want to eventually be ramping that up to at least 2300 - 2500. At your height and weight, you don't want to stay at such a low level. As your training progresses, you will naturally increase your caloric intake anyway; you'll feel more confident to as you build more muscle mass also, so I wouldn't be worried about that for now. But yep.. just get it back up to 2000 and above. You might find that over the upcoming weeks you will be feel more comfortable gradually increasing that up to 2300-2500.


Thank you so much 

I will start with 2000cals and see how going

Thank you again. Hope I will go back in shape shortly


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Edit


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> .. 100%.





FelonE said:


> Not if you're training hard. That's not many calories mate.


Just another question: how much I have to lift? Now I lift 16kg (8+8). I have to increase?

And @Kristina before you told me to eat healthy and clean. This is the diet I want to follow

Breakfast

500gr skimmed milk + whey

Post WO (only when I lift)

50gr white bread+ shake with whey protein

Lunch

200gr white bread + 200 chicken/turkey + olive oil

Dinner (I come late at home and I don't want to coock)

500gr skimmed milk + whey protein

Is ok?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Just another question: how much I have to lift? Now I lift 16kg (8+8). I have to increase?
> 
> And @Kristina before you told me to eat healthy and clean. This is the diet I want to follow
> 
> ...


You don't need any whey protein shakes in there. Drop all of that. Just eat good, whole foods. I'll list some good choices below.

You need a good variety of nutrient-dense foods, including good fats and complex carbohydrates. Personally, I'd recommend having a source of protein and fats for breakfast, but that's down to preference. I think it would benefit you with body composition. If you want, try leaving the carbohydrate intake for after your workout, and have just protein and fat for the first half of your day. Just a suggestion but by all means, it's not a necessity.. it just one good protocol that works for a lot of people in case you're interested.

Also, post workout, you don't need to be doing any of this 'white bread' and 'protein shake' stuff that you've clearly been reading up about. For YOU, you are not at a stage where these details are going to benefit you whatsoever. You need to just have good, solid, balanced meals. Also, don't worry about meal timing either.

Some foods for you to consider:

*Protein:*

Eggs

Pheasant, Duck

Venison

Horse, Kangaroo, Ostrich

Beef Steak / Mince

Liver, Heart, Tongue

Chicken, Turkey

Cottage cheese

Salmon

Mackerel

Sardines

Tuna

Tilapia

White Fish

Quark / Greek Yogurt

*Veg:*

Tomatoes

Mushrooms

Cucumber

Celery

Brussel Sprouts

Green Beans

Bell Peppers

Broccoli

Sauerkraut

Spinach

Kale

Asparagus

Cauliflower

Beets

Radishes

Onions

Cabbage

*Fats:*

Coconut oil

Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Avocado, Macadamia, Hemp Oil

Cashews, Walnuts, Almonds, Brazil Nuts, Macadamia etc.

Pumpkin and Sunflower Seeds

Olives

Feta Cheese

Nut and Seed Butters

Avocado

Real Butter

Goat's Cheese

Flaxseed

*Carbs:*

Jasmine Rice

Basmati Rice

Lentils

Boiled Sweet Potato

Boiled White Potato

Parsnips

Oats

Beans (so many different varieties)

Fruit & Berries

Puy Lentils

Couscous

Quinoa

Buckwheat

Dates

*Probiotics*

Live Yogurt

Kefir

Tempeh

Fermented Vegetables (Sauerkraut, Pickles etc)

Microalgae (Spirulina, Chorela)

Kimchi

Dark Chocolate

Olives


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

des25 said:


> Thank you
> 
> However I'm pretty sure that with 2300 cal i will gaining MUCH weight.


No it won't... Have you ever noticed that some anorexic people have belly fat? This is not because they are fat, but that they don't have no way near enough muscle in there body.

You are far from fat, you lack enough muscle and it is making your fat be more prominent. The fact of the matter is we all need fat, it makes up a lot of our vital organs.

Your main priority should be increasing calories to 2.3k minimum and start to build some muscle mass. You will notice the fat you have will gradually go away.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Just another question: how much I have to lift? Now I lift 16kg (8+8). I have to increase?


How long is a piece of string...? :lol:

That depends... how much CAN you lift?! You lift as much as you can...according to the rep range in the program you decide to work with. Not sure how to answer your question.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

stop whining and get training.

practice - protein

practice - protein

practice - protein.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

des25 said:


> Just another question: *how much I have to lift? Now I lift 16kg (8+8). I have to increase?*
> 
> And @Kristina before you told me to eat healthy and clean. This is the diet I want to follow


dont pay attention to what anyone else in the gym is lifting, just lift what you can lift with good form each rep


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> You don't need any whey protein shakes in there. Drop all of that. Just eat good, whole foods. I'll list some good choices below.
> 
> You need a good variety of nutrient-dense foods, including good fats and complex carbohydrates. Personally, I'd recommend having a source of protein and fats for breakfast, but that's down to preference. I think it would benefit you with body composition. If you want, try leaving the carbohydrate intake for after your workout, and have just protein and fat for the first half of your day. Just a suggestion but by all means, it's not a necessity.. it just one good protocol that works for a lot of people in case you're interested.
> 
> ...


Hi Kristina

I use protein shake when I don't want to prepare the meal ( breakfast: when I wake up I want only to eat asap lol and in the evening when I come back home)

I have been told that whey protein is like food..no difference. However in the giant list you posted ( thank you  ) I have not seen milk and bread. I should avoid them?



Fishheadsoup said:


> No it won't... Have you ever noticed that some anorexic people have belly fat? This is not because they are fat, but that they don't have no way near enough muscle in there body.
> 
> You are far from fat, you lack enough muscle and it is making your fat be more prominent. The fact of the matter is we all need fat, it makes up a lot of our vital organs.
> 
> Your main priority should be increasing calories to 2.3k minimum and start to build some muscle mass. You will notice the fat you have will gradually go away.


Ok. So I will start from 2.3k



Kristina said:


> How long is a piece of string...? :lol:
> 
> That depends... how much CAN you lift?! You lift as much as you can...according to the rep range in the program you decide to work with. Not sure how to answer your question.


Understood. I thought 16kg were a little bit to build up muscle


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Hi Kristina
> 
> I use protein shake when I don't want to prepare the meal ( breakfast: when I wake up I want only to eat asap lol and in the evening when I come back home)
> 
> I have been told that whey protein is like food..no difference. However in the giant list you posted ( thank you  ) I have not seen milk and bread. I should avoid them?


Fair enough, up to you. Yes protein shakes are just like food, however, they shouldn't be your 'staple' go-to unless needed.. but it sounds like you're literally just putting them into your diet because you're being lazy. Protein shakes are NOT as nutritious as whole food. Also, protein shakes aren't ideal because they're assimilated very quickly by the body and don't provide you with good, sustained and stable energy and blood sugar levels...

To say that you don't want to prepare a breakfast? Why not just have something like smoked salmon with scrambled egg and herbs or something that takes 3 minutes to prepare? Or... something you prepared in the fridge the day before? Even something like chicken salad and some nuts... cottage cheese with pumpkin seeds? You really need to be a bit more resourceful!

Milk and bread is okay of course... don't take my list as gospel - it's just a personal list of my top choices! I personally don't drink milk (I only drink almond milk)... and yes bread is okay of course, if you like it, why not. I like rye bread and other wholemeal seeded breads..

The list is just a guide to give you some ideas.



des25 said:


> Understood. I thought 16kg were a little bit to build up muscle


Still makes no sense! You can't just say 'is 16kg enough to build muscle'... - that sentence just makes NO sense whatsoever, and isn't put into ANY context...! I might lift 16kg for lateral raises, but 16kg for dumbbell chest press is a warm-up... see what I mean? I have no idea what on earth you're talking about with your 16kg and ALSO it's not the same for all people... everyone is different! I can't tell you how much you should lift...you lift how YOU can lift!

As I said. Lift as HEAVY as you can in the rep range on your program. Once the weight gets easiers, you lift HEAVIER.. simple!


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Fair enough, up to you. Yes protein shakes are just like food, however, they shouldn't be your 'staple' go-to unless needed.. but it sounds like you're literally just putting them into your diet because you're being lazy. Protein shakes are NOT as nutritious as whole food. Also, protein shakes aren't ideal because they're assimilated very quickly by the body and don't provide you with good, sustained and stable energy and blood sugar levels...
> 
> To say that you don't want to prepare a breakfast? Why not just have something like smoked salmon with scrambled egg and herbs or something that takes 3 minutes to prepare? Or... something you prepared in the fridge the day before? Even something like chicken salad and some nuts... cottage cheese with pumpkin seeds? You really need to be a bit more resourceful!
> 
> ...


Thank you Kristina so much.

You have been very helpful for me. I will start increase cal until 2300 and lift weight and I hope I will start seeing result in the next 2-3 months

Thank you again. You have been very kind


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Thank you Kristina so much.
> 
> You have been very helpful for me. I will start increase cal until 2300 and lift weight and I hope I will start seeing result in the next 2-3 months
> 
> Thank you again. You have been very kind


No problem and be sure to let us know how you get on! :thumb:


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> No problem and be sure to let us know how you get on! :thumb:


Yes of course. I will update my situation as soon as possible


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you must have shakes so much, I'd recommend adding some powdered/instant oats in there as well mate. Myprotein stuff is good and cheap. It's just oats but in a powdered form similar to whey. Plenty of nutrients in it and it'll keep your energy and blood sugar levels stable. Could also try Myprotein Oats & Whey, again it's well priced and is roughly a 50/50 split between protein and carbs, with the vast majority of those carbs being complex slow-digesting ones. Tried the chocolate flavour, pretty tasty tbf.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Drop the shakes. Waste of money right now. You really don't need them. Use the money to buy some personal training of one of the coaches on here they'll write you a full diet plan everything for a modest amount for the knowledge your gonna get


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've had 3 shakes a day ever since I started training. They work for me.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've had 3 shakes a day ever since I started training. They work for me.


As a meal replacement?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> Drop the shakes. Waste of money right now. You really don't need them. Use the money to buy some personal training of one of the coaches on here they'll write you a full diet plan everything for a modest amount for the knowledge your gonna get


Shakes aren't a waste of money at all if you're smart with them. They're cheap for what they contain (whey protein is gram-for-gram one of the cheapest sources of quality protein you can get) and they're easy to get down you when you'd struggle to eat the calories otherwise. I reckon you should have a steady influx of whole food throughout the day to keep the body pumping with slower-digesting nutrients, and 2/3 of my protein and overall calories come from whole food. However, adding in liquid macros/calories on top of those meals is perfectly fine and effective, the body will still utilise the nutrients.

It'd be a waste of money to pay someone to come up with a bulking diet for you, seeing how it's one of the simplest things you can do. Work out your macros, fill the numbers with good food (as well as the odd shake or even a bit of junk here or there), save the plan and eat.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

> Shakes aren't a waste of money at all if you're smart with them. They're cheap for what they contain (whey protein is gram-for-gram one of the cheapest sources of quality protein you can get) and they're easy to get down you when you'd struggle to eat the calories. I reckon you should have a steady influx of whole food throughout the day to keep the body pumping with slower ingesting nutrients, and 2/3 of my protein and overall calories come from whole food. However, adding in liquid macros/calories on top of those meals is perfectly fine and effective, the body will still utilise the nutrients.
> 
> It'd be a waste of money to pay someone to come up with a bulking diet for you, which is one of the simplest things you can do. Work out your macros, fill the numbers with good food and eat.


The guy wants to replace food with shakes. He has no idea of how to eat right now. I believe shakes are very useful but not in the way he plans on using them!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

tigerdel said:


> As a meal replacement?


Yep


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yep


Fair enough then I'll take that back!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> The guy wants to replace food with shakes. He has no idea of how to eat right now. I believe shakes are very useful but not in the way he plans on using them!


I can't argue with that, like I said the majority of your intake should be from whole food and should be steady throughout the day. I have up to 3 shakes a day, but I have 4-5 solid meals throughout the day as well.

Just got a bit of a 'shakes are useless and a waste of money' vibe from your first post :laugh: He doesn't need to pay for a trainer to tell him that a couple of sandwiches a day as your only actual meals is less than ideal, that's what forums are for :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have 3 shakes and three meals. Love em.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right, you need to start thinking positively for a start.
> 
> View attachment 163241
> 
> ...


Phoarrrrrrrrr :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Phoarrrrrrrrr :tongue:


Lol p1ss off you.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol p1ss off you.


Lol..charming.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..charming.


It comes naturally to me lol


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

> I can't argue with that, like I said the majority of your intake should be from whole food and should be steady throughout the day. I have up to 3 shakes a day, but I have 4-5 solid meals throughout the day as well.
> 
> Just got a bit of a 'shakes are useless and a waste of money' vibe from your first post  He doesn't need to pay for a trainer to tell him that a couple of sandwiches a day as your only actual meals is less than ideal, that's what forums are for 1:


Yea I can see were you got the vibe from! I reckon it took me about a year learning how to eat right. I personally would ofnfound a trainer beneficial but that's me!


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

I said:


> If you must have shakes so much' date=' I'd recommend adding some powdered/instant oats in there as well mate. Myprotein stuff is good and cheap. It's just oats but in a powdered form similar to whey. Plenty of nutrients in it and it'll keep your energy and blood sugar levels stable. Could also try Myprotein Oats & Whey, again it's well priced and is roughly a 50/50 split between protein and carbs, with the vast majority of those carbs being complex slow-digesting ones. Tried the chocolate flavour, pretty tasty tbf.[/quote']
> 
> I already use my protein stuff mate
> 
> ...


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Phoarrrrrrrrr :tongue:





FelonE said:


> Lol p1ss off you.





Skye666 said:


> Lol..charming.





FelonE said:


> It comes naturally to me lol


It's strange to say but you looked very good 2 years ago. I repeat, I will pay to look like you looked then. It's better than I currently am now mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

des25 said:


> It's strange to say but you looked very good 2 years ago. I repeat, I will pay to look like you looked then. It's better than I currently am now mate


Just because I had abs doesn't mean I looked good mate honestly. Just put the work in and I promise you you will change the way you look. Stick around this forum and you'll learn so much,it's help me a lot :thumbup1:


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just because I had abs doesn't mean I looked good mate honestly. Just put the work in and I promise you you will change the way you look. Stick around this forum and you'll learn so much,it's help me a lot 1:


I hope mate. I wish it with all my own mate.I'm very tired to have ****ty body. I always had it. I was overweight since my early 12-13 years. I always ate what I found at home (most of times junk food) and I didn't have a knowledge of what healthy food and junk food were until now. Sorry for this annoying reflection.

However can I post the diet I have just made?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

des25 said:


> I hope mate. I wish it with all my own mate.I'm very tired to have ****ty body. I always had it. I was overweight since my early 12-13 years. I always ate what I found at home (most of times junk food) and I didn't have a knowledge of what healthy food and junk food are until now. Sorry for this annoying reflection.
> 
> However can I post the diet I have just made?


Well only you can change it mate. If you stick to this you'll look back at those pics and say you can't believe that was you. That's what I do now. I'm just on my way to the gym but post your diet and I'm sure someone will help you with it. If I can with anything I will.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well only you can change it mate. If you stick to this you'll look back at those pics and say you can't believe that was you. That's what I do now. I'm just on my way to the gym but post your diet and I'm sure someone will help you with it. If I can with anything I will.


Ok. This is my diet. Is about 2300cal as suggested

Breakfast

600gr skimmed milk +whey + rusks

Lunch

200gr pasta/white rice + 200gr chicken/Turkey + 20gr olive oil

Dinner

600gr skimmed milk (I love milk and I have any intollerance) +100gr white bread +2 whole eggs

Is ok? Where I can correct?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

First up, don't hate your body. There are a huge number of people in much worse shape than you are!

Going by you twice replying to the 'What do you lift?" question by saying 16 kg I think that the major problem here is your training, not diet. No offence, but you clearly don't have a clue, and sorting this is what will start to make the changes to your body that I think you want. The scoliosis is definitely an issue that you need to get professional advice on though, in relation to the major exercises that involve the back in particular (e.g. deadlift, squat and barbell row). The scoliosis won't be a issue for upper body exercises like chin-ups, dips, bench press though, and for the weights you'll be lifting for now I can't see any issue with shoulder presses either. I suggest you get professional advice regarding training and your scoliosis and then start a new thread in a training section to discuss an appropriate routine. But FWIW like others above I would be going for whole body training 3 times per week.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

des25 said:


> Ok. This is my diet. Is about 2300cal as suggested
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


That's better than you started with, but I would replace white bread/pasta/rice with wholemeal, and add in vegetables, fruits and nuts. Full fat milk rather than skimmed is another option. And replace the rusks with oats, you're not a baby! Also, you don't need to eat the same thing every day, variety is good, both for general health as well as giving you a diet you can stick to. You want some oily fish in your diet for instance (sardines and salmon are what I usually go for).


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just because I had abs doesn't mean I looked good mate honestly. Just put the work in and I promise you you will change the way you look. Stick around this forum and you'll learn so much,it's help me a lot :thumbup1:


Abs on skiiny people don't count it's like bubbys on a fat bird 

Your right though I wouldn't know an 1/8 of the stuff I know if it wasn't for this forum learning more each day!


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> That's better than you started with, but I would replace white bread/pasta/rice with wholemeal, and add in vegetables, fruits and nuts. Full fat milk rather than skimmed is another option. And replace the rusks with oats, you're not a baby! Also, you don't need to eat the same thing every day, variety is good, both for general health as well as giving you a diet you can stick to. You want some oily fish in your diet for instance (sardines and salmon are what I usually go for).


I always eat vegetable in my meals but I don't count them because their low calories

Ok I will replace white bread with wholemeal foods. Why full fat milk? The fat in the milk is healthy? I prefer get fats from more clean resource like the olive oil and seed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

des25 said:


> Ok. This is my diet. Is about 2300cal as suggested
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


no it`s not ok and i dont see 2300 cals in that .


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> no it`s not ok and i dont see 2300 cals in that .


Why it's not ok? Can you help me?

However it's about 2300cal (600 breakfast + 1100 lunch + 600 dinner )


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Why don't you start a blog. Record everyday food intake and training. This way people can see what your doing and there will be about.of.help day by day then after a few months your understanding of.training and food.will be emense!


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> Why don't you start a blog. Record everyday food intake and training. This way people can see what your doing and there will be about.of.help day by day then after a few months your understanding of.training and food.will be emense!


I already record my food intake daily lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

des25 said:


> I always eat vegetable in my meals but I don't count them because their low calories.


Count everything you eat. It's not difficult using something like MyFitnessPal.



> Why full fat milk? The fat in the milk is healthy? I prefer get fats from more clean resource like the olive oil and seed


'Clean' is a bit of a nonsense term IMHO, but either way whole milk is a more natural product than skimmed milk and so whatever the definition, whole milk would still be 'clean'. I'll let you do a spot of Google research for yourself re. the health issue, it is not clear cut, but for me I would stick to the more natural product. Whole milk also tastes better and you get more calories per ml making it easier to eat the larger calorie totals needed to grow. Personally I'd be eating more solid food and less milk in your position though.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I think you need to add more good fats into your diet, too much processed carbs (pasta and white bread) and not enough fats and protein. Some red meat ie steak, more cruciferous veg and more whole meal bread/ brown rice for carbs. Lots of chicken breast grilled or stir fried.

If you want to lean gain stop worrying about fats and carb cycle instead, fats are really important in hormone production for muscle growth and maintenance. Have a day or two a week with 50g or less carbs the rest normal around 200-300g then a cheat day of 400g+, you want at least 1-1.5g of protein per lb of body weight daily and 70g of fat. That should get you bulking but without storing too much fat and stop your body from adapting. You want to be in at least 500+ calories surplus from your TDEE as you do look skinny up top concentrate on upper body, shoulders and back to give some thickness.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Count everything you eat. It's not difficult using something like MyFitnessPal.
> 
> 'Clean' is a bit of a nonsense term IMHO, but either way whole milk is a more natural product than skimmed milk and so whatever the definition, whole milk would still be 'clean'. I'll let you do a spot of Google research for yourself re. the health issue, it is not clear cut, but for me I would stick to the more natural product. Whole milk also tastes better and you get more calories per ml making it easier to eat the larger calorie totals needed to grow. Personally I'd be eating more solid food and less milk in your position though.


And if I use semi skimmed milk? Whole milk is too fatty for me lol



Mince Pies said:


> I think you need to add more good fats into your diet, too much processed carbs (pasta and white bread) and not enough fats and protein. Some red meat ie steak, more cruciferous veg and more whole meal bread/ brown rice for carbs. Lots of chicken breast grilled or stir fried.
> 
> If you want to lean gain stop worrying about fats and carb cycle instead. Have a day or two a week with 50g or less carbs the rest normal around 300g then a cheat day of 400g+, you want at least 1-1.5g of protein per kg of body weight daily and 70g of fat. That should get you bulking but without storing too much fat and stop your body from adapting. You want to be in at least 500+ calories surplus from your TDEE as you do look skinny up top concentrate on upper body and back to give some thickness.


Actually macros of my diet are:

273 carbs, 156 pros (that is above 1.5 per kg of weight) and 60 fats


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Ok. This is my diet. Is about 2300cal as suggested
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Ever heard of a vegetable? Or maybe a fruit?


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

des25 said:


> And if I use semi skimmed milk? Whole milk is too fatty for me lol
> 
> Actually macros of my diet are:
> 
> 273 carbs, 156 pros (that is above 1.5 per kg of weight) and 60 fats


then you need to carb cycle as its clearly not working and your body has probably adapted to that diet if your doing that day in and day out. What is your training split? cardio what kind of weights? sorry if i missed this im lazy and skipped to the last two pages.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mince Pies said:


> then you need to carb cycle as its clearly not working and your body has probably adapted to that diet. What is your training split? cardio what kind of weights? sorry if i missed this im lazy and skipped to the last two pages.


Mmm i havent start the diet yet...

This is an idea of diet I want to follow for bulking. I'm tired to be skinny fat


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

des25 said:


> And if I use semi skimmed milk? Whole milk is too fatty


Too fatty for what, you're personal tastes? I did just say whole milk was 'another option' remember.



> Actually macros of my diet are:
> 
> 273 carbs, 156 pros (that is above 1.5 per kg of weight) and 60 fats


Are you certain about that fat figure? I can't see 60g of fat in what you posted to be honest. There's about 36g from the olive oil and eggs but I can't see much else? Or are there other foods you didn't tell us about?

I'd keep an eye on fibre intake as well as protein, carbs and fats FWIW. That is one thing your original diet looked like it was lacking in to me. For info. the NHS recommend 18g of fibre per day as a minimum (see here), and you'll find higher figures elsewhere.

How are you tracking your food intake?

Oh, and please do take note of my comments re. training, this is a MUCH bigger issue than what type of milk you drink.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

OP if you want to change your body shape perform heavy compounds - Barbell bench press, deadlifts, barbell squats and eat clean simplez


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Too fatty for what, you're personal tastes? I did just say whole milk was 'another option' remember.
> 
> Are you certain about that fat figure? I can't see 60g of fat in what you posted to be honest. There's about 36g from the olive oil and eggs but I can't see much else? Or are there other foods you didn't tell us about?
> 
> ...


So,

Breakfast

9gr of fat from semi -skimmed milk

2.5 from risks

Lunch

3.5 gr of fat from pasta

2 gr from chicken

20gr from olive oil

Dinner

9gr from semi skimmed milk

3.5gr from bread

9gr from eggs

Yes and I agree with you . Good source of fat (Olive oil) is not that much but I don't know how to fix


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> OP if you want to change your body shape perform heavy compounds - Barbell bench press, deadlifts, barbell squats and eat clean simplez


Hi mate

It's what I'm trying to do


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

des25 said:


> So,
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how you are trying to track your macros, but I strongly suggest you give MyFitnesPal a try. There is more than 9g of fat from two eggs, even if they are small. You'd also earlier said skimmed milk, not semi-skimmed, which is why I thought your 60g fat figure seemed rather high.

To increase fats from other sources add nuts and oily fish. Also oats contain a fair amount of fat actually (8.1 g per 100g).


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm not sure how you are trying to track your macros, but I strongly suggest you give MyFitnesPal a try. There is more than 9g of fat from two eggs, even if they are small. You'd also earlier said skimmed milk, not semi-skimmed, which is why I thought your 60g fat figure seemed rather high.
> 
> To increase fats from other sources add nuts and oily fish. Also oats contain a fair amount of fat actually (8.1 g per 100g).


I'm using fatsecret app and 2 medium eggs have about 9gr of fat

About the milk actually I made a mistake. Semi-skimmed have 9 gr of fat in the 600gr


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

des25 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> It's what I'm trying to do


Start each workout with your compounds before any isolation work. Hit those three lifts each week and the other compounds such as bbell rows, pull -ups. Eat big at least 1g of protein per lb of lean body mass, clean carbs and healthy fats. Don't get to hung up on macros and chit.

Your not that fat at all mate and soon as you add more lean mass you'll lean out anyway from increased metabolism a clean diet and intense lifting.

Good luck 

SickC


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Start each workout with your compounds before any isolation work. Hit those three lifts each week and the other compounds such as bbell rows, pull -ups. Eat big at least 1g of protein per lb of lean body mass, clean carbs and healthy fats. Don't get to hung up on macros and chit.
> 
> Your not that fat at all mate and soon as you add more lean mass you'll lean out anyway from increased metabolism a clean diet and intense lifting.
> 
> ...


,thank you mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You mentioned "when I don't want to cook" and "I'm too lazy"... That's probably your biggest problem. No one is gonna transform your body for you. You've gotta put the effort in. Cooking, training and resting. If you're too lazy to do all 3, you're ****ed.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> You mentioned "when I don't want to cook" and "I'm too lazy"... That's probably your biggest problem. No one is gonna transform your body for you. You've gotta put the effort in. Cooking, training and resting. If you're too lazy to do all 3, you're ****ed.


Maybe you are right mate but when I return late at home or wake up in the morning the last thing I want to do Is to cook


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

OP listen to Kristina. She knows her stuff, trust me. Everyone is different but the principles are always the same regardless. The diet is the main thing. 60% diet 40% training. Ive been following a good program written by kristina for just over a month and the progress I've made is awesome. Im well pleased. If looking good was easy, everyone would be doing it. You gotta work your a55 off, and i guarantee you itll be worth it. You and only you can make changes its all in your power to do it. All these good people on here offering help and advise is brill but its worth nothing if you dont put it into action  good luck with your journey mate. We are all on one  x


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> OP listen to Kristina. She knows her stuff, trust me. Everyone is different but the principles are always the same regardless. The diet is the main thing. 60% diet 40% training. Ive been following a good program written by kristina for just over a month and the progress I've made is awesome. Im well pleased. If looking good was easy, everyone would be doing it. You gotta work your a55 off, and i guarantee you itll be worth it. You and only you can make changes its all in your power to do it. All these good people on here offering help and advise is brill but its worth nothing if you dont put it into action  good luck with your journey mate. We are all on one  x


Yes, i am already listening her advices 

Thank you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

des25 said:


> Yes, i am already listening her advices
> 
> Thank you


 :thumb:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

des25 said:


> I'm using fatsecret app and 2 medium eggs have about 9gr of fat.


That's a lower fat content figure than I've seen elsewhere. The box of Tesco eggs in my kitchen say 6.5g of fat per medium (58g) egg. I guess it depends how big the yolk is taken to be in a typical egg...

I'd be tempted to switch to MyFitnessPal since it is more widely used and consequently more likely to be accurate. That said, I check the numbers given for every new food that I use, since plenty have been entered incorrectly. If you care about sodium that in particular is often wildly wrong, with people being confused between sodium and salt, and mg vs g.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

des25 said:


> Maybe you are right mate but when I return late at home or wake up in the morning the last thing I want to do Is to cook


None of us want to.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> That's a lower fat content figure than I've seen elsewhere. The box of Tesco eggs in my kitchen say 6.5g of fat per medium (58g) egg, BUT until recently it said something like 8g so the figure has clearly been revised down. I guess it depends how big the yolk is taken to be in a typical egg...
> 
> I'd be tempted to switch to MyFitnessPal since it is more widely used and consequently more likely to be accurate. That said, I check the numbers given for every new food that I use, since plenty have been entered incorrectly. If you care about sodium that in particular is often wildly wrong, with people being confused between sodium and salt, and mg vs g.


Ok mate

I'm fixing the diet and now have these macros

2gr/kg pros, 1gr/kg fats , remaining cals from chos

It's ok?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> None of us want to.


Ok but what's wrong with my diet mate?

I'm not putting in junk food cause I don't want to cook


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

des25 said:


> I already use my protein stuff mate
> 
> So I can put oats in the shake? I never had oats so I don't know lol


Yeah mate, look on the Myprotein website for instant oats. It's just oats that have been ground down to a powdery texture, mixes into your water or milk without lumps just like your whey would. It's basically like just having a bowl of oats once it's in your stomach, you just don't have to chew it down and it's miles quicker and easier. It'll obviously cost more than normal whole oats, but at around 10 quid for a 5kg bag it's worth paying extra for the sheer convenience tbh.

As I said as well, their Oats and Whey is worth a look, great stuff and well priced.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

> Yeah mate, look on the Myprotein website for instant oats. It's just oats that have been ground down to a powdery texture, mixes into your water or milk without lumps just like your whey would. It's basically like just having a bowl of oats once it's in your stomach, you just don't have to chew it down and it's miles quicker and easier. It'll obviously cost more than normal whole oats, but at around 10 quid for a 5kg bag it's worth paying extra for the sheer convenience tbh.
> 
> As I said as well, their Oats and Whey is worth a look, great stuff and well priced.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

des25 said:


> Ok mate
> 
> I'm fixing the diet and now have these macros
> 
> ...


That's a sensible starting point. Something like 20-30% of total calories from fat is recommended for health. There is no one absolute best diet though, with different people responding better to different things.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> That's a sensible starting point. Something like 20-30% of total calories from fat is recommended for health. There is no one absolute best diet though, with different people responding better to different things.


Thank you mate 

So I stick with this diet?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is my diet for maintenance:

Breakfast

600gr Semi skimmed milk+whey+wholemeal bread

Lunch

150gr pasta/rice+200gr chicken/turkey+30gr olive oil

Dinner

2 whole eggs

50gr wholemeal bread

10gr olive oil

Before sleeping

600gr semi skimmed milk (I love milk)

Total 2250cal 225 chos 145pros 78fats

Is this ok?

@Kristina please tell me if anything is wrong


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Calorie Calculator - Daily Caloric Needs


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Calorie Calculator - Daily Caloric Needs


I already calculated my daily calories intake mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

des25 said:


> I already calculated my daily calories intake mate


Oh ok.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Oh ok.


Can you check my diet mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

des25 said:


> Can you check my diet mate?


Tbh mate I'm not the best person to criticise your diet. Much more knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> This is my diet for maintenance:
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


FRUIT & VEG?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> FRUIT & VEG?


I eat them very often (just ate 3 apples lol)

The diet is ok?


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kristina said:


> OP... personally I'd say you do not need to be bulking or dieting. What you need to do is start training hard and eating a good, healthy, well-balanced diet (with a reasonable amount of protein... you don't have to over-do it).. and for at least the first year, perhaps 1-2 years even, you do NOT need to follow any type of 'bulk' or 'cut' protocol.
> 
> Your main focus for now is to train hard, with consistency, and eat at approx. maintenance level. As a complete beginner in your journey, you will gain a LOT with greatest potential in these early days, without having to increase your calorie intake as you would later on in your lifting experience.
> 
> ...


Quite possibly the best post/advice Iv seen in a while!

I'm surprised the 1st comment wasn't telling him to get on the tren lol.

Your posts always impress me and your always really informative, the forum needs more people like you.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

des25 said:


> I eat them very often (just ate 3 apples lol)
> 
> The diet is ok?


I've said this already but you need to count things like that in your totals. Three apples is 200 kcal or so.

Your suggested day's food looks pretty horrible to me to be honest. At your stage you could eat far more normally to get results. For example, have your two eggs on a couple of pieces of toast with olive oil spread, rather than your olive oil. Oh, and stop measuring bread in grams, it comes in slices . Then have a normal dinner. I'd suggest you have a read back through this thread as lots of people have offered you decent advice already.

Try to stop worrying about getting a 'perfect' diet and sort your training out.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I've said this already but you need to count things like that in your totals. Three apples is 200 kcal or so.
> 
> Your suggested day's food looks pretty horrible to me to be honest. At your stage you could eat far more normally to get results. For example, have your two eggs on a couple of pieces of toast with olive oil spread, rather than your olive oil. Oh, and stop measuring bread in grams, it comes in slices . Then have a normal dinner. I'd suggest you have a read back through this thread as lots of people have offered you decent advice already.
> 
> Try to stop worrying about getting a 'perfect' diet and sort your training out.


Understood. Thank you ????


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Craig92 said:


> Quite possibly the best post/advice Iv seen in a while!
> 
> I'm surprised the 1st comment wasn't telling him to get on the tren lol.
> 
> Your posts always impress me and your always really informative, the forum needs more people like you.


Thank you very much indeed!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> This is my diet for maintenance:
> 
> *Breakfast:*
> 
> ...


Looks to me like you're not actually planning out a diet plan if you then tell me later on that you had 3 apples but didn't account for them in the plan. You should be planning everything you ingest.

You haven't got any vegetables or salads in there.

You need more variety in protein source (include fish, particularly oily fish such as mackerel, sardines, trout, salmon)

Generally more nutritious foods that provide you with more value (micronutrients: vitamins and minerals)

Ideally some probiotics, such as yogurt, sauerkraut, fermented (pickled) foods, kimchi etc..

The diet plan is somewhat poor, but it has transpired that you're not really too bothered and want to find the quickest and easiest way to eat without having to do much cooking or thinking... in all honesty, that's your perogative. In all honesty, I have seen diets much worse.

One thing that has been mentioned, which I'll reiterate... you need to get your training in check too. The diet won't work miracles alone; you have to train hard and eat to sustain and maintain your training and recovery.

Personally, I would do something like this..

*Breakfast:*

Smoked Salmon with

Cream Cheese and

Sliced Cucumber on

Wholemeal Bread

with Dill / Parsley










*Lunch:*

Chicken / Turkey

Rice / Quinoa / Puy Lentils /

Avocado

Mixed Salad (Examples: Baby Spinach Leaves, Kale, Bell Peppers, Cherry Tomatoes, Cucumber, Celery, Radishes etc..)










*Dinner:*

Fish (Salmon / Cod / Tuna Steak / Mackerel etc)

Sweet Potato / New Potato

Green Veg (Asparagus, Green Beans, Brocolli etc)










*Before sleeping:*

Greek Yogurt / Cottage Cheese / Live Yogurt

Chopped Nuts or Almond Butter

View attachment 163368


........ but as I say, it sounds like you really want to be as lazy as possible. There are people out there who just live off beans, tuna and milk... so if that's what you want to do and insist on it, then there's not much point in asking for help if you already know you don't want the advice!


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm disperate. I hate my body. I want to change it but I can't.
> 
> ...


Have you ever been as far as even considered go want to do look more like?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Have you ever been as far as even considered go want to do look more like?


That made no sense. Whatsoever.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi @Kristina

Thank you again for your advice, and maybe you misunderstood me but I'm trying and I will follow ALL the advices you gave to me. For sure and I want to thank you again for this

Regarding the diet I made some replacements here and there because of the cost of the food (for example salmon, where I live is about 25-30£/kg so I have chosen less expensive source of protein like chicken/turkey, milk, egg and so on). With this I'm not telling that I won't follow your advices but I will try to do my best.

Hope you understood me ????


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> Hi @Kristina
> 
> Thank you again for your advice, and maybe you misunderstood me but I'm trying and I will follow ALL the advices you gave to me. For sure and I want to thank you again for this
> 
> ...


No problem at all!

Hey I completely understand where you're coming from, and price can be a challenge for everyone. Try this - look for tinned fish, you can often get VERY good prices for good varieties of fish, particularly things like mackerel, sardines, herring, kipper... tuna.. even salmon (not smoked salmon of course) - but that opens up the choice for getting your good source of fish oils and particularly omega 3s.

Eggs of course - nothing wrong with them and I'm a big fan (also I didn't mean to remove them from your diet plan, I just did a complete example and chose some other sources but eggs are perfectly okay - as long as it's not THE only source of your protein..). Variety is really important, don't forget that. So it's okay even to mix up your days of the week where you might have some cheap days and then a few more pricey days where you pay a bit more for some good quality protein sources.

It sounds like you've got the right approach... I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> No problem at all!
> 
> Hey I completely understand where you're coming from, and price can be a challenge for everyone. Try this - look for tinned fish, you can often get VERY good prices for good varieties of fish, particularly things like mackerel, sardines, herring, kipper... tuna.. even salmon (not smoked salmon of course) - but that opens up the choice for getting your good source of fish oils and particularly omega 3s.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you understood me 

Maybe I will seem a little bit repetitive but Kristina you are really the top here (no offense for other members intended, everyone here gave me good advices )

Hope in next to few months to open a thread titled "I really love my body"

I will look forward that day Kristina :thumb:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If the reason for all of the milk is to get protein cheaply, it is perhaps worth pointing out that unflavoured whey from Bulk Powders\Go Nutrition\My Protein is actually cheaper per g of protein (although not by a huge amount at the current low milk prices). Provided you buy 5 kg bags of whey that is.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> I'm glad you understood me
> 
> Maybe I will seem a little bit repetitive but Kristina you are really the top here (no offense for other members intended, everyone here gave me good advices )
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, and you're most welcome. I really look forward to that day too! :thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> If the reason for all of the milk is to get protein cheaply, it is perhaps worth pointing out that unflavoured whey from Bulk Powders\Go Nutrition\My Protein is actually cheaper per g of protein (although not by a huge amount at the current low milk prices). Provided you buy 5 kg bags of whey that is.












If you buy a big bag of unflavoured whey, the price per gram of protein is unbeatable. Wouldn't make a habit of fetting the majority of your protein from it as it's important to have a good amount from slow-digesting sources (i.e. food), but it's certainly useful for a top-up.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> As far as I am aware, scoliosis shouldn't hold you back from your training, however, this does depend on the severity and your specific situation. You must confirm this with your doctor; nobody but your doctor can advise you on this.
> 
> There are many pro athletes in different disciplines that have trained with scoliosis... chances are, your doc will tell you it's okay.


Hi mates

Finally I have seen my physiatrist and he told me to STOP lifting weight (i will worsening the problem with my back if I continue) until i correct my problem with remedial gymnastics

I am very depressed now cause I can't achieve anymore the body I always want for the summer

What can I do now?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

des25 said:


> Hi mates
> 
> Finally I have seen my physiatrist and he told me to STOP lifting weight (i will worsening the problem with my back if I continue) until i correct my problem with remedial gymnastics
> 
> ...


chins and dips

and lateral raises


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> chins and dips
> 
> and lateral raises


What else? @Kristina need your help


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

des25 said:


> What else? @Kristina need your help


What's the problem with your back and what exercises has he suggested?

Also @Kjetil1234 will probably have some excellent advice for you too.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> What's the problem with your back and what exercises has he suggested?
> 
> Also @Kjetil1234 will probably have some excellent advice for you too.


Hi Kristina, im glad you answered me

I have a scoliosis attitude and hyperkyphosis

He told me to do not lift weight and start doing remedial gymnastic in a physiotherapy center

Luckily is something that can be corrected through this remedial gymnastic but until i recover he reccomended me to do not lift because i can accentuate the problem


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> What else? @Kristina need your help


Looks like someone has a rather unhealthy fixation here!


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Looks like someone has a rather unhealthy fixation here!


???


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> ???


You've had loads of great advice from lots of people over the last 10 pages but your fixating on one person, why is that?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> Hi Kristina, im glad you answered me
> 
> I have a scoliosis attitude and hyperkyphosis
> 
> ...


How severe is the horizontal spinal curvature and the humpback?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

des25 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm disperate. I hate my body. I want to change it but I can't.
> 
> ...


Des

I'm a fat ****er but it doesn't stop me from working at it.

Read Brawn (eBay £3) and Beyond Brawn (download pdf for free) by Stuart McRobert.

You will get loads of ideas to adapt to your lifestyle. Before you know it, you will be pleased and proud of your body mate.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> You've had loads of great advice from lots of people over the last 10 pages but your fixating on one person, why is that?


Im not fixating on one person...i just want as many as advices possible.



Verno said:


> How severe is the horizontal spinal curvature and the humpback?





AncientOldBloke said:


> Des
> 
> I'm a fat ****er but it doesn't stop me from working at it.
> 
> ...


Its very hard to be pride of my body.

However thanks for the advice


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> chins and dips
> 
> and lateral raises


Can i have a still decent body with these?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Verno said:


> How severe is the horizontal spinal curvature and the humpback?


 @des25

Dude you do realise dependant on the severity of you conditions you can exacerbate them with any form of exercise, cause spinal fractures and displacements unless they are conducted in a controlled environment supervised by qualified healthcare professionals ??????


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> @des25
> 
> Dude you do realise dependant on the severity of you conditions you can exacerbate them with any form of exercise, cause spinal fractures and displacements unless they are conducted in a controlled environment supervised by qualified healthcare professionals ??????


I already told that i will start doing exercise in a physiotherapy center mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> I already told that i will start doing exercise in a physiotherapy center mate


So all this talk of chins, dips and lateral raises are being conducted by your physio?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> So all this talk of chins, dips and lateral raises are being conducted by your physio?


Actually i dont know what exsercise i have to do with my physio. I didnt start the therapy yet

However the question is:

Can i have still a decent body even not lifting weight? Can some cardio help?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> Actually i dont know what exsercise i have to do with my physio. I didnt start the therapy yet
> 
> However the question is:
> 
> Can i have still a decent body even not lifting weight? Can some cardio help?


How severe are the postural problems? Do you struggle with balance, walking, sitting and standing, or breathing?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> How severe are the postural problems? Do you struggle with balance, walking, sitting and standing, or breathing?


No lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> No lol


Then if you don't mind me asking l, what are your symptoms and do you know much about these conditions?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Verno said:


> So all this talk of chins, dips and lateral raises are being conducted by your physio?


Rightly or wrongly, I chucked those into the mix thinking that they are the only upper body exercises that should keep pressure off his spine


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Verno said:


> How severe is the horizontal spinal curvature and the humpback?




Barely noticeable..


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Then if you don't mind me asking l, what are your symptoms and do you know much about these conditions?


Scoliosis and i have to start doing exercise to fix it in a medical center



a.notherguy said:


> Rightly or wrongly, I chucked those into the mix thinking that they are the only upper body exercises that should keep pressure off his spine


Thank you mate. Can i have a tonic upper body with these exercise?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

des25 said:


> Scoliosis and i have to start doing exercise to fix it in a medical center
> 
> Thank you mate. Can i have a tonic upper body with these exercise?


Having read the recent posts, you should be asking the pros at this physio centre your going to go to.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

a.notherguy said:



> Rightly or wrongly, I chucked those into the mix thinking that they are the only upper body exercises that should keep pressure off his spine


As would anyone mate me included, I'm just tying to assertain the severity of the op's condition as that could render any of the info he's been given useless and his priorities completely wrong.

Op you've told us you have curvature of the spine and a humpback, neither of these conditions would be classed as mild from a training point of view. If you can't tell us how severe they are then how can we give you any "informed" advice?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> Scoliosis and i have to start doing exercise to fix it in a medical center


No fella your symptoms how do these conditions affect your daily life/routine. What made you go to the docs in the first place??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I've got the funniest feeling your doing a lot of reading now.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> No fella your symptoms how do these conditions affect your daily life/routine. What made you go to the docs in the first place??


I always had a scoliotic attitude


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> I always had a scoliotic attitude


Right but doesn't cause you any problems???

What about the hyper kyphosis any problems with that???


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Right but doesn't cause you any problems???
> 
> What about the hyper kyphosis any problems with that???


No, i guess


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> No, i guess


Right fella, I mean this in the nicest possible way I can't give you any advice as I still don't know the severity of your conditions. I would suggest that your priorities are completely back to front, you need to address your structural issues before you think about diet and training as both could have a severe detrimental and debilitating effect.

If you are genuine, then Work with your physio and consultants who will form an appropriate routine for you. When they give you the all clear and only when they do, then look at a routine for strength or what ever you want.

Tbh mate your really should have mentioned this in your first posts it would have saved a lot of people a lot of time!


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Right fella, I mean this in the nicest possible way I can't give you any advice as I still don't know the severity of your conditions. I would suggest that your priorities are completely back to front, you need to address your structural issues before you think about diet and training as both could have a severe detrimental and debilitating effect.
> 
> If you are genuine, then Work with your physio and consultants who will form an appropriate routine for you. When they give you the all clear and only when they do, then look at a routine for strength or what ever you want.
> 
> Tbh mate your really should have mentioned this in your first posts it would have saved a lot of people a lot of time!


Actually i mentioned it. I told I couldn't lift weight


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> Actually i mentioned it. I told I couldn't lift weight


Fair enough but I'm on about any training or diet plan. I don't doubt your enthusiasm but what s the point of compounding the issue until you know where your at.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Fair enough but I'm on about any training or diet plan. I don't doubt your enthusiasm but what s the point of compounding the issue until you know where your at.


Mate but you are misunderstanding me.

I simple said I couldn't lift weight until I get recovered and I asked for any exercise to keep training in the meantime


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> Mate but you are misunderstanding me.
> 
> I simple said I couldn't lift weight until I get recovered and I asked for any exercise to keep training in the meantime


No I'm not pal, it would be unwise of me or anyone else to offer you any advice as I don't know the extent/severity of your conditions.

At the moment ANY form of traning or diet plan could make things worse and I'm sure your physio/consultant would have told you this!

You need to do it all under medical supervision.

Let me put it in context; it's like me asking for advice on hi intensity training, but stating that I get short of breath now and again, which then transpires 9 pages on that I actua have a heart condition.

If I put that into my first post what do you think the advice I get would be?

That's why you should have been a bit more specific to start with.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> No I'm not pal, it would be unwise of me or anyone else to offer you any advice as I don't know the extent/severity of your conditions.
> 
> At the moment ANY form of traning or diet plan could make things worse and I'm sure your physio/consultant would have told you this!
> 
> ...


My physio told me only to not lift weight so everything not related to lifting weight should be ok mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

des25 said:


> My physio told me only to not lift weight so everything not related to lifting weight should be ok mate


Should?? I wouldn't want to risk it mate and least of all with my spine.

I think we're going round in circles here. You've got my advice fella and Imo you need to ask your physio exactly what you can and can't do, guessing isn't an option. Other than that there's no other advice I can give you.

I genuinely wish you all the best and hope everything gets sorted soon.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

des25 said:


> Hi Kristina, im glad you answered me
> 
> I have a scoliosis attitude and hyperkyphosis
> 
> ...


Which part of the spine is hyperkyphotic? Hopefully the upper back. IF your low back is HK then that's a big problem.

How do you know that you have a scoliosis? Did you get it checked out?

What symptoms are you experiencing?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Which part of the spine is hyperkyphotic? Hopefully the upper back. IF your low back is HK then that's a big problem.
> 
> How do you know that you have a scoliosis? Did you get it checked out?
> 
> What symptoms are you experiencing?


Hi mate. The upper part i think but is nothing to get worried about since is fixable with gymnastics.... I'm young, its not a very serious issue


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

des25 said:


> Hi mate. The upper part i think but is nothing to get worried about since is fixable with gymnastics.... I'm young, its not a very serious issue


That may be, but if you need help you also need to answer the questions.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kjetil1234 said:


> That may be, but if you need help you also need to answer the questions.


I already told you everything i know mate

I was told just to do not lift weight @Kjetil1234

If I couldnt do other things my physio would have told me mate


----------



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have Cerebral Palsy. I find a way. I dont know your condition...I had to start and still have to work on simple body weight movements for functional strength. Mental strength, perseverance,and resilience. I do what I do for the kove of it and not to compare my body to others


----------

